# Выбор подарка



## goredey

Мне кажется, что люди делятся на две категории: которые любят дарить подарки и которые любят получать. И то и другое нужно уметь делать правильно и красиво. Себя я отношу к первой категории. Я просто обожаю выбирать и дарить подарки.К это событию отношусь серьезно. У меня никогда не было проблем с выбором, всегда знал чем кого порадовать. Но вот случился кризис жанра.Через недельку у моей жены ДР, а я в тупике. Хотелось бы услышать мнение наших форумчанок, что они любят получать в качестве подарка, какие неожиданные сюрпризы вы получали? Ну и наши мужики не оставайтесь в стороне. Вопрос серьёзный!


----------



## akok

*goredey*, вспомни, о чем жена рассказывала в последнее время? (шубки, машины, драгоценности).

И вообще каков бюджет?


----------



## goredey

*akoK*, в районе 20 т.р.


----------



## zaq

Но все ведь зависит от вкусов. 
Кто то любит что либо практичное, есть совсем наоборот.

Меня бы порадовало путешествие или какая нибудь техническая штучка. 


_Самым неожиданным было празднование серебряной свадьбы моего брата.
Ну, думалось банкет , он и есть банкет. Так нет, собралась только семья. 
Это был Большой театр.
Балет замечательный, места наилучшие, а в антракте изюминка - обалденный фуршет. 
Все было подготовлено, а антракт там не очень маленький. Так что запомнилось мне очень.
А супруга тоже до последнего не знала и была очень удивлена и обрадована. 
Неожиданно и нестандартно.
Да и колечко, преподнесенное, как тогда , давно, было очень значимым. 
_
Вообще говоря, классика, т. е украшения, не устаревают и всегда уместны в подарке.


----------



## Igolka

Да..., вопрос непростой. Но, подойти к решению надо просто.
Все действительно зависит от вкуса и возможностей.

1. Цветы ( но большой букет).
2. Вещи, которые облегчили бы труд, например, посудомойка.
3. Вещи, которые являются важными частями образа женщины. Украшения и аксессуары (шарфы, зонтики, пояса или ремни, сумочки, косметички), духи, косметика.
4. Украшения.
5.Ваше внимание


----------



## Саныч

Ужин в ресторане. Цветы и колье или французские духи.


----------



## Drongo

*goredey*, Замени её на кухне в подготовительной части к празднику, ну, так сказать, облегчи подготовку к оному. Это первое.

Театр, цветы, колье, духи это всё мнимое, неощутимое. Прошло, завяло, съелось, сносилось и т.д. 

Я придерживаюсь такого же мнения как и *Igolka*.


Igolka написал(а):


> 2. Вещи, которые облегчили бы труд, например, посудомойка.


Подари тур-путёвку куда-нибудь отдохнуть. Впечатлений будет море, и запомнит ну, на всю жизнь так точно!


----------



## iolka

нуууууууу... можно немного и интимного... например дорогое бельё... тонкое, расшитое, кружевное, подчёркивающее достоинства и скрывающее недостатки... сама вряд ли решит себе купить, а уж тем более попросить тебя и удовольствие получите оба... она будет чувствовать себя шикарно, а тебе будет приятно посмотреть другими глазами...


----------



## goredey

*iolka*, а двойное спасибо нельзя поставить?


----------



## iolka

*1. *


Drongo написал(а):


> Подари тур-путёвку куда-нибудь отдохнуть. Впечатлений будет море, и запомнит ну, на всю жизнь так точно!


какая турпутёвка за 20тр? это не деньги для отдыха, к тому же что ей делать одной там... это подарок обоим, а не ей одной...

*2. *


Drongo написал(а):


> goredey, Замени её на кухне в подготовительной части к празднику, ну, так сказать, облегчи подготовку к оному. Это первое.


зачем разводить суету на кухне??? только куча нервов от того что все толкаются... она и сама справиться, а небольшая помощь есть всегда и даже не стоит это оговаривать...

*3. *


Drongo написал(а):


> Театр, цветы, колье, духи это всё мнимое, неощутимое. Прошло, завяло, съелось, сносилось и т.д.


эх мужики... этож память... память о вас... и она действительно будет не долгой если покупать всякую хрень, а остальное будет очень долго напоминать о вашей заботе, внимании...

_Добавлено через 2 минуты 42 секунды_


goredey написал(а):


> iolka, а двойное спасибо нельзя поставить?


могу посоветовать чего спрашивать в подобных разделах


----------



## akok

О, можно купить ей новый спиниг или железяку для компьютера и\или машины


----------



## iolka

akoK написал(а):


> железяку для компьютера и\или машины


ну я была бы не против, но никакой романтики....


----------



## Drongo

iolka написал(а):


> какая турпутёвка за 20тр?


20 000 это ого-го сколько... Хотя, а сколько в долларах это будет?



iolka написал(а):


> эх мужики... этож память... память о вас... и она действительно будет не долгой если покупать всякую хрень, а остальное будет очень долго напоминать о вашей заботе, внимании...


Ничего подобного, что значит память о нас? Вы и так устроены что каждую минуту помните у нас даже без подарков. Просто практичности ради. Колье нужно ж носить, а где его носить? На завод не шибко побежишь в нём, да и в магазин не пойдёшь. Я сам сторонник из украшений, подарить колье, кулон лучше, проще и не сильно в деньгах можно напрячься, ведь дорогое колье стоит денег... А кулончик с камешком можно в самый раз. Духи, косметика? Ну не понимаю я когда девушка храсится, да так, что как будто становится разрисованая. Цена памяти цветам, две недели, покуда в вазе стоять будут. Хотя фиг его знает как вы тут устроены, я свои первые цветы, которые мне подарили помню правда до сих пор. Ну, так тож так получилось... :unknw:



akoK написал(а):


> О, можно купить ей новый спиниг или железяку для компьютера и\или машины


Спиннинг только для рыбалок годится, а я ж не люблю рыбалку.


iolka написал(а):


> например дорогое бельё...


Только ты забыла упомянуть, что бельё стоит от 30$ и до бесконечности.  Мне нравится жёлтый цвет. Вот на такое я бы и сам согласился.








iolka написал(а):


> железяку для компьютера


Если для компьютера, то тут важен комфорт, лучше широкий TFT монитор, с диагональю, где-то на 26'.


----------



## iolka

Drongo написал(а):


> Только ты забыла упомянуть, что бельё стоит от 30$


ну так и примерная стоимость подарка 20000 рублей, а тобишь примерно 650 долларов... так что в самый раз...

_Добавлено через 1 минуту 19 секунд_
хотя конечно вам решать, что дарить... ... высказала свою точку зрения на эту тему... не серчайте


----------



## goredey

*Drongo*, успакой свои желтые фантазии. 
*iolka*, так что нужно спрашивать в этих отделах?


----------



## Drongo

iolka написал(а):


> могу посоветовать чего спрашивать в подобных разделах


Да, я тоже поддерживаю просьбу.


goredey написал(а):


> успакой свои желтые фантазии


:sarcastic_blum:

_Добавлено через 1 минуту 56 секунд_


iolka написал(а):


> 20000 рублей, а тобишь примерно 650 долларов... так что в самый раз...


А если бы то гривни были.  ~2500 $


----------



## goredey

Drongo написал(а):


> ~2500 $


 А какой курс?


----------



## Drongo

1 $ = ~7.90 грн.


----------



## iolka

*goredey*, ну я бы посоветовала "Chantelle"... проще "шантэль"... сложно объяснить, но самое удачное, красивое, удобное бельё... ещё есть русская новая фирма "Tribuna", аналог шантэль и чуть приемлемее цена))), но качество тоже очень хорошее.


----------



## Drongo

Можно немножко юморку? 



Спойлер: Переписка про подарок в одном из чатов



jasmin 19.10.20 4:21 вот ты лучше посоветуй, что дарить мужчине на 36-летие, человеку с претензиями,
которому угодить сложно, все есть и ничего ему не нужно 
Morant 19.10.20 4:22 коран. неприменно. самый лучший подарок. ибо Аллах, как водицца, акбар 
jasmin 19.10.20 4:22 ))))) 
Morant 19.10.20 4:23 массажер седалищного нерва. с гидроприводом он красноярской ГЭС. 
Morant 19.10.20 4:23 устоять невозможно 
Morant 19.10.20 4:24 подарите ему блюм или сляп цезия-238. нехай светицца от щастья ) 
Morant 19.10.20 4:25 аудиокассету с благославлением Папы римского на одной стороне и 3х часовым
смехом гоголя на другой 
jasmin 19.10.20 4:26 богатая у тебя фантазия 
Morant 19.10.20 4:26 да это я тут гранями мерцаю 
Morant 19.10.20 4:27 еще подарки нужны? 
jasmin 19.10.20 4:27 да, что-то ничего дельного не назвал )) 
Morant 19.10.20 4:28 а мужчина крупный? 
Morant 19.10.20 4:28 рогатый? ) 
jasmin 19.10.20 4:29 нет )) 
Morant 19.10.20 4:29 дельное - это ключ на 12, и гайка с обратной конической резьбой. Вещь в
хозяйстве бесценная 
Morant 19.10.20 4:30 рогатому - можно предложить чехол на рога из кожи бенгальской нутрий 
Morant 19.10.20 4:31 нерогатому - чехла предложить нельзя. 
Morant 19.10.20 4:31 рогатому можно, нерогатому нельзя. 
jasmin 19.10.20 4:31 я так понимаю толку от тебя, как от курицы молока 
Morant 19.10.20 4:32 птичье молоко, по вашему, из овцебыков делают? 
Morant 19.10.20 4:33 вечная игла для примуса. вещь в себе. 
Morant 19.10.20 4:34 кошка, которая гуляет сама по себе. (это вроде ленты мебиуса, или бутылки
клейна) 
jasmin 19.10.20 4:35 ну я же серьезно спрашиваю )) жизненно-важный вопрос, можно сказать )) 
Morant 19.10.20 4:35 опиши клиента 
jasmin 19.10.20 4:36 .. ) высокий брюнет с голубыми глазами )) 
Morant 19.10.20 4:37 вес? 
Morant 19.10.20 4:37 в обществе 
Morant 19.10.20 4:37 и на весах 
Morant 19.10.20 4:37 истории 
Morant 19.10.20 4:37 служил ли? в каком полку? Кирилловец? 
Morant 19.10.20 4:38 знаком ли с Пуришкевичем? Милюковым? 
jasmin 19.10.20 4:38 не был. не служил, не привлекался)) 
Morant 19.10.20 4:39 запутанный случай. 
Morant 19.10.20 4:40 нужен консилиум. с обязательным участием светил офтальмологии, генеалогии, и
обязательно один проктолог-иллюзионист. 
Morant 19.10.20 4:40 жди здесь. никуда не уходи 
jasmin 19.10.20 4:40 ))) 
Morant 19.10.20 4:41 можно подарить всех кошек куклачева. 
Morant 19.10.20 4:41 вместе с куклачевым. 
jasmin 19.10.20 4:41 кошки исключаются)) 
Morant 19.10.20 4:41 тогда один куклачев. будет у вас жить. 
Morant 19.10.20 4:42 тоже, кстати, вещь в себе 
Morant 19.10.20 4:42 хотя, подарок явно с тайным умыслом. 
jasmin 19.10.20 4:42 )) 
Morant 19.10.20 4:44 фотопанно - сцена битвы лулубеев с древлянами и вятичами. 1.5м х 600м. 
jasmin 19.10.20 4:45 некудышный из тебя помошник )) 
Morant 19.10.20 4:45 рога от троллейбуса. Есть знакомый, большой дока, поможет подобрать. 
Morant 19.10.20 4:46 шубу из меха, с гузок муравьев. 
Morant 19.10.20 4:47 исшитую биссером до безобразия 
jasmin 19.10.20 4:47 ) 
Morant 19.10.20 4:49 Переписку Гумилева с Зинаидой Гипиус и Ольгой Форш. с пятнами от слез
последней. 
jasmin 19.10.20 4:50 ладно, сама разберусь, спасибо за помощь )) 
Morant 19.10.20 4:50 Очень назидательным подарком будет реторта с личинками дельфинов. 
Morant 19.10.20 4:53 Приказ о назначении пехотинцем в третий драгунский полк. Во вторую фалангу.
Резервную. на случай войны. 
jasmin 19.10.20 4:53 ))))) 
Morant 19.10.20 4:53 Кадило. С годовым запасом елея. 
Morant 19.10.20 4:54 как бонус - свод внутренних правил синагоги для мальчиков 2-5 лет. 
jasmin 19.10.20 4:54 
Morant 19.10.20 4:55 соответственно она пойдет с атеистической брошюркой, с эмпирическими
доказательствами, что Бога - нет. 
Morant 19.10.20 4:55 также дарят пулю - дуру. И штыка - молодца. 
Morant 19.10.20 4:56 пуанты Шакила О"Нила, 56го размера. 
jasmin 19.10.20 4:57 очень ценные у тебя идеи, воспользуюсь как-нибудь, но не в этом случае)) 
Morant 19.10.20 4:58 смерть кащея. в яйце фаберже 
Morant 19.10.20 4:59 наручные часы с кукушкой. Носимые Адмиралом Нельсоном и Нельсоном Манделлой 
jasmin 19.10.20 4:59 ) 
Morant 19.10.20 5:00 приятно удивит и несомненно порадует взвод нумидийских всадников. под
предводительством храбреца Гнея Помпилия. 
Morant 19.10.20 5:01 отчаянного храбреца и сорви-головы Гнея Помпилия. 
Morant 19.10.20 5:02 суровый воин. 
Morant 19.10.20 5:02 скажет - как отрежет. 
jasmin 19.10.20 5:02 отойду на 5 минут 
Morant 19.10.20 5:04 двухгодичный абонемент на посещение кумранских пещер. льготный. 
Morant 19.10.20 5:07 лекало, по которому Фараон Аменхотеп кроил исподнее самодержцу и самодуру
Туккультининурту. 
Morant 19.10.20 5:09 эпосы Гильгамеша "о все видавшем", со стихами группы "Руки Вверх" 
jasmin 19.10.20 5:09 угомонись уже )) лучше бы спать шел..вот что ты в 5 утра сидишь в интернете,
скажи мне 
Morant 19.10.20 5:10 вообще я в армавире, в командировке, пришел из ночного клуба. фонтанирую. пойми
меня правильно 
jasmin 19.10.20 5:12 армавир это хде?)) 
Morant 19.10.20 5:12 краснодарский край. заметь, я не делаю из этого секрета. 
jasmin 19.10.20 5:13 ) смешной ты 
Morant 19.10.20 5:15 рад.очень рад.царь. 
Morant 19.10.20 5:26 я предлагаю все ж подарить рога. когда я вернусь. в рогах есть пантокрин. очень
полезно для 36летнего дяди 
jasmin 19.10.20 5:27 )) понятия не имею что-такое пантокрин, а 36-летний дядя фору даст любому 20-ти
летнему)) 
Morant 19.10.20 5:28 тото Вы в 5 утра у монитора 
Morant 19.10.20 5:28 видимо фору дает? ) 
Morant 19.10.20 5:29 все. я начал хамить. звиняйте, мадам. убегаю спать ) 
Morant 20.10.20 23:56 Одарен? 
Morant 20.10.20 23:57 здрасьте. 
jasmin 20.10.20 23:57 привет) 
Morant 20.10.20 23:58 как избранник? справил 36летие, дай Аллах ему здравия, да уродяцца у него
финики, ныне, пристно и во веки веков 
jasmin 20.10.20 23:59 злобные пожелания)) нет, не справил, еще неделя до дня рождения )) 
jasmin 21.10.20 0:00 зато подарок придумала уже )) 
Morant 21.10.20 0:00 надеюсь из списка? 
Morant 21.10.20 0:00 неужели абонемент в пещеры?! 
jasmin 21.10.20 0:00 нет )) 
jasmin 21.10.20 0:00 нет )) 
Morant 21.10.20 0:02 Неужели банальный гироскопический синхростабилизатор для спутника-шпиона КР-т
629, модификации "с"?! 
jasmin 21.10.20 0:03 )))))) 
jasmin 21.10.20 0:03 тоже нет )) 
Morant 21.10.20 0:03 тогда не знаю 
Morant 21.10.20 0:03 говори 
Morant 21.10.20 0:03 не томи 
jasmin 21.10.20 0:04 да и не догадаешься никогда )) 
Morant 21.10.20 0:04 среди сверстников я с детства не славился фантазией 
jasmin 21.10.20 0:05 нет, расскажу позже , когда подарок дойдет до адресата ) 
Morant 21.10.20 0:06 ну хоть намекни. 
jasmin 21.10.20 0:06 живое ) 
jasmin 21.10.20 0:06 из мира фауны 
Morant 21.10.20 0:06 дрожжи? 
jasmin 21.10.20 0:06 ))) 
Morant 21.10.20 0:06 споры бледной спирохеты? 
jasmin 21.10.20 0:07 ))))) 
Morant 21.10.20 0:07 палочка коха? 
jasmin 21.10.20 0:07 нет, какие-то извращенные у тебя фантазии )) 
Morant 21.10.20 0:08 тогда однозначно это мунтжак или сиворерий. Хотя это слишком просто... 
jasmin 21.10.20 0:09 это еще что за сиворерий с мунтжаком?)) 
Morant 21.10.20 0:09 МУНТЖАКИ (Muntiacinae) (Подсемейство) Небольшие олени, у которых пеньки рогов
длинные, а спадающая часть маленькая. 
jasmin 21.10.20 0:10 ))))) 
jasmin 21.10.20 0:10 нет, значительно меньших размеров.. ) 
Morant 21.10.20 0:13 мумия владимира ильича крупского? 
Morant 21.10.20 0:13 ибо он жил жив и будет жить 
Morant 21.10.20 0:13 ленин всегда с тобой, ленин всегда живой 
jasmin 21.10.20 0:14 не спрашивай, говорю же расскажу, но не сейчас


Продолжение: 

Bond 30.10.20 15:59 Ты вот пишешь, что подарить мущщине, а можешь подсказать, что дарить "не
мужчинам"? 
Morant 30.10.20 15:59 "Не мужчинам" - это кому? Мужчинкам? Ах ты шалун!. 
Bond 30.10.20 16:00 )))))) Неее, женщинам 
Morant 30.10.20 16:01 Спираль накаливания (женскую) и прокладки с изменяемой геометрией крыла 
Bond 30.10.20 16:02 )))) Ну а если посерьезнее? 
Morant 30.10.20 16:02 дружище, женщины особы многогранные как октаэдр и загадочные как глаза
лохнесского чудища. Тут так, с бухты-барахты не разберешь. Дай три дня сроку, барин 
Bond 30.10.20 16:04 Ну хотя бы пару примеров 
Morant 30.10.20 16:04 А женщина то, постарше 14 лет будет ась? 
Bond 30.10.20 16:04 )) Ага. Почти вдвое ) 
Morant 30.10.20 16:05 ну тада бери ручку. А лучше сделай себе татуировку, чтоб не забыть. Самый
лучший подарок, это провести с ней ночь так, чтобы запах паленой резины не выветривался с месяц 
Morant 30.10.20 16:05 А бабки на лавочке долго цыкали зубом тебе вслед и качали головами 
Bond 30.10.20 16:06 ))))) 
Morant 30.10.20 16:06 кстати, подарком может стать кондом Pirelli. Низкопрофильный. С водоотводами,
нейлоновым кордом и позолоченным ниппелем. 
Bond 30.10.20 16:06 Гы!! Это надо запомнить ))))))) 
Morant 30.10.20 16:07 Хотя можно подойти к вопросу научно. С интегралами, формулой Лагранжа и
принципом Гюйгенса-Френеля. Что материального хочет женщина? 
Bond 30.10.20 16:08 Ну типа шмотки там... цветы... 
Morant 30.10.20 16:09 прально, одёжы поболе, цветов покраше, драгоценностей из самоцветов заморских,
и всяких мазей, кремов и прочего, именуемого "баночки". Это 98% всех подарков. 
Morant 30.10.20 16:10 Исходя из этого надо дарить убор, шитый золотом узор 
Morant 30.10.20 16:10 кокошник или капор, скроенный заботливыми руками Данилы мастера. Без
казеинового клея и единого гвоздя 
Morant 30.10.20 16:11 В свете грядущей суровой зимы сам собой напрашивается вот такой вот нехитрый
гостинец - колготки ГолденЛеди, на основе стекловаты. С периодом полураспада 2 года. 
Bond 30.10.20 16:11 ))))) ну началось! ) может я просто помолчу? )) 
Morant 30.10.20 16:12 колготки могут быть со штрипками и гульфиком. А гульфик может быть, хотя нет,
просто обязан быть кружевной 
Morant 30.10.20 16:12 колготки Омса не покупай. Они знают все о твоих желаниях и сдадут при первом
шухере 
Bond 30.10.20 16:12 )))))))))))))))00 не буду 
Morant 30.10.20 16:13 нижнее белье. Непременно из войлока или канифаса. Чтобы сносу не было. И
стирать пару раз в году. На день железнодорожника и славный еврейский праздник Йом-Кипур. 
Morant 30.10.20 16:14 парадный плюмаж для выхода в свет и косметику на основе фосфора для выхода в
тень 
Morant 30.10.20 16:16 гениальный подарок - это длинный белый шарф. Дарится вместе с портретом
Айседоры Дункан. Богатые люди дарят в довесок к шарфу кабриолет. 
Morant 30.10.20 16:17 высоко будет оценена обувка, скажем бабуши или торбасы из шкуры морского
ежа(ужа) 
Morant 30.10.20 16:18 Серебряные башмачки, отнятые у состарившийся, но отчайно сопротивлявшейся Элли
из изумрудного города. 
Morant 30.10.20 16:18 туфельки-лодочки, туфельки бригантиночки, туфельки канонерки с алыми парусами.

Morant 30.10.20 16:18 и туфлю авианосец. С водоизмещением 300 тыс. тонн. На зависть
подружкам-кокеткам 
Morant 30.10.20 16:20 испанский сапожок. ну и в комплект - колумбийский галстук. 
Morant 30.10.20 16:20 Галстук нельзя дарить без строгого костюма. Смирительнгого. С плеча Фридриха
Ницше. 
Bond 30.10.20 16:20 Ты курил что ли? скока можна так гнать? ))))))))))))0 
Morant 30.10.20 16:21 Рукодельница придет в восторг от коклюшки, пялец и ткацкого станка с
путиловского завода, размером с два спортзала. 
Morant 30.10.20 16:21 Необходимо также дарить веретено, и подставку для лучины. А для вящего
освещения - канделябр жирандоль. 
Morant 30.10.20 16:23 если дама неприхотлива в быту, то верный подарок - коленкоровое постельное
белье и рубероидная простыня. (Подушка набивается свинцовыми болванками) 
Morant 30.10.20 16:24 праздничный вечер несомненно скрасит Бутылка карминьяно или бургундского с
отпечатками пальцев кардинала Ришелье и следами его любопытных зубов на пробке 
Morant 30.10.20 16:24 а в назидание, что ужиться могут даже осел с лошадью дарят лошака или
непокорного мула с томными, как у Анны Ахматовой глазами 
Morant 30.10.20 16:26 Кстати, тема домашних животных не должна отходить на второй план. Ты слышишь?!

Bond 30.10.20 16:26 да. Че, крысу шушуру предложишь? )) 
Morant 30.10.20 16:27 Не колеблясь дари собаку породы сарлосвольфхонд чтобы тренировала дикцию. 
Morant 30.10.20 16:29 хитрый подарок - это попугай знающий 3 языка. Паскаль, вижуал бейсик и
ассемблер. А к попугаю надо дарить одноногого пирата Билли-Бонса. Будет пахнуть ромом, а ночью,
пойдя пописать, будет будить полдома, стуча культей по паркету. 
Morant 30.10.20 16:29 номерок на прием к доктору Живаго, Борменталю и профессору Преображенскому. 
Morant 30.10.20 16:30 проездной на фуникулер в Шамани. И одну лыжную палку. Так.. для куража. 
Morant 30.10.20 16:31 Да, о проездных. Если мадмуазель склонна к перидромофилии то можно подарить
билет из Баден-бадена в Нижнекундрючинск. На все виды транспорта. Включая рикшу и Буран. 
Bond 30.10.20 16:32 ) К чему она склонна? 
Morant 30.10.20 16:33 скупой мужчина может отделаться безделушкой: стеклярусом, губной гармошкой или
зубным порошком. Порошок для интриги присылают в конверте. С обратным адресом, писанным арабской
вязью. 
Morant 30.10.20 16:34 нескупой просто обязан дарить диадему, весом с хороший арбуз, алмаз Шах и
перстень Али-Бабы. Али мужика. .. не знаю. 
Morant 30.10.20 16:36 если женщина худая, то можно подарить пару пудов леденцов ландрин, монпасье
или калач "кантуччи" 
Morant 30.10.20 16:37 если не худая - дарить тоже можно, но только в амуниции тефтонского рыцаря.
Сидя в окопе. В сопредельном государстве. Через 4х посредников. 
Morant 30.10.20 16:40 многие женщины любят запахи. Поэтому дари сыр родамер, рамболь или альпидамер.

Bond 30.10.20 16:40 )))))) 
Morant 30.10.20 16:41 Женщине, следящей за собой, отличным подарком придется косметика: молочко там
всякое. кефирчик, ряженочка и сметаночка. 
Bond 30.10.20 16:41 Да, дельные подарки ) 
Morant 30.10.20 16:42 Очень дельный подарок - это книга "Дело" чудо-мастера пера Сухова-Кобылина. 
Morant 30.10.20 16:43 а еще заготовку под дуршлаг, миллиметровое сверло и мешок терпения. 
Morant 30.10.20 16:46 Если дома не у чего посидеть, то смело дари мебель. Например: разбитое корыто.

Bond 30.10.20 16:46 ))) не.. это не надо. 
Morant 30.10.20 16:46 по любому поводу дари ридикюль. Просто потому что смешное слово. 
Morant 30.10.20 16:48 Открытую чакру... точно. чакру и глаз Брамы. прищуренный, с бельмом 
Morant 30.10.20 16:49 Набор для ворожбы на травах. Набор-ассорти.и членский билет секты аум-синрике
с правом посещать бесплатные обеды 
Morant 30.10.20 16:51 Великолепный ансамбль-букет из рододендронов и папоротника кочедыжника. 
Bond 30.10.20 16:52 )))))) все,хватит.. на меня уже как на дурака тут смотрят. Потом почитаю
Спасибо, поржал )))) 
Morant 30.10.20 16:52 Контрольный пакет акций космопорта под ельцом. ну и канатную дорогу на луну. в
лизинг на 400 лет 
Morant 30.10.20 16:53 Сковороду из Виллариба. Для яичницы. в комплекте с нею яйца звероящера
дейноцефала, ныне покойного. 
Morant 30.10.20 16:55 и обязательно масло мягкое, деревенское. нарочным из Шушенского. 
Morant 30.10.20 16:55 до кучи - веселого молочника и веселую молочницу. 
Morant 30.10.20 16:57 плюшевого дуремара. Дйствующую модель 1:43. на червячно-гусенечном ходу. 
Morant 30.10.20 17:00 немало удивит контрамарка на состязание роботов-гитаристов. гитаристов.
гитаристов. 
Morant 30.10.20 17:00 квитанция о штрафе. за провоз багажом двух карликов. валетом 
Morant 30.10.20 17:00 приключение Электроника. в электронном виде. 
Morant 30.10.20 17:01 Все... думаю тебе хватит. Ступай с миром, брат. Воздев хоругви смеха на
смоляные древки. Да и мне пора 
Bond 30.10.20 17:05 Давай. Спасибо! 
Morant 30.10.20 17:05 Заходи если что. Не стесняйся


----------



## goredey

Посмотрел.Но в ЮФО нет отделов


----------



## akok

Drongo написал(а):


> Спиннинг только для рыбалок годится, а я ж не люблю рыбалку.


Так же не ты подарок то покупаешь


----------



## goredey

Drongo написал(а):


> Переписку Гумилева с Зинаидой Гипиус и Ольгой Форш. с пятнами от слез
> последней.


----------



## iolka

goredey написал(а):


> Но в ЮФО нет отделов


если имеешь в виду где купить, то их возят бутики с подобным товаром.


----------



## goredey

akoK написал(а):


> Сообщение от Drongo
> Спиннинг только для рыбалок годится, а я ж не люблю рыбалку.


А что ты любишь? Может и тебе подарочек зашлем?


----------



## iolka

плюс посмотри ссылку по шантэль... она чаще встречается


----------



## iskander-k

Если купишь хорошее нижнее бельё. Не ошибешься 100% . 
1. Женщины не ожидают , что мужчина способен выбрать и купить ей такую вещь самостоятельно. 
Она будет в шоке! И очень благодарна!  
Чтобы узнать какое белье ей нравится - посмотри , что она носит и выбери подобное но подороже. Или походи с ней по магазинам и просто понаблюдай , что она купила , а на что с сожалением долго смотрела. Вот ты сразу и поймёшь , что она хочет видеть на себе , но не решается.


----------



## goredey

*iolka*, честно говоря всё это так сложно.Захожу я магазин- так, девушка, да вы, повернитесь,еще,еще.Вот мне точно такой же размерчик нужен.Заверните.

_Добавлено через 4 минуты 39 секунд_


iskander-k написал(а):


> 1. Женщины не ожидают , что мужчина способен выбрать и купить ей такую вещь самостоятельно.


Полностью согласен.
Здесь ключевое слово самостоятельно.Думаю многие мужчины также не ожидают от себя такой прыти.


----------



## iolka

*goredey*, заходишь и спрашиваешь "шантэль" или "трибуна" есть? если есть, то нужен размер... узнать его можно по белью жены... посмотри обхват грудной клетки ну и какбы что украшать... тобишь обхават пишеться 70, или 75, или 80, или 85 и тд... а размер A, B, C, D - что по мужски является 1, 2, 3 или четвёртый размер, его тоже можно глянуть на уже имеющемся белье жены... вот и всё


----------



## zaq

*goredey*, Наверное, надежнее будет попросить помочь с выбором даму  
Комплект, духи и цветы - будет супер!:


----------



## iolka

все наводящие вопросы задаст продавец... поможет чем сможет... главное не увлечься и не забыть зачем пришёл)))))))


----------



## goredey

iolka написал(а):


> главное не увлечься и не забыть зачем пришёл)


  
А что были случаи ?


----------



## iolka

*goredey*, ну знаешь ли... )))))))))


----------



## goredey

*iolka*, я имел ввиду, может ты слышала про такие случаи?


----------



## iskander-k

*goredey*, 

Выберешь подарок - покажешь .   А еще лучше снимай на видео как выбираешь.


----------



## Drongo

goredey написал(а):


> Здесь ключевое слово самостоятельно.Думаю многие мужчины также не ожидают от себя такой прыти.


В этом-то и вся соль, что женщина так и подумает, а ещё она подумает, что по любому ему советовала другая женщина _это_ а, что на самом деле и есть здесь. :biggrin: 


iolka написал(а):


> все наводящие вопросы задаст продавец... поможет чем сможет... главное не увлечься и не забыть зачем пришёл)))))))


Да. *Вот так*, но смотри чтобы как раз именно _так_ и не получилось.  Но если увлечёшься, то всегда можешь списать на неопытность в этом деле, женщинам это нравится. 

Несомненно, хорошим подарком может быть хорошее настроение с утра, обеспечить его можно таким *простым средством*, как у этого товарища. И жена посмеётся, и вам будет весело.

Ограничивание фантазии, нам не в руку.


----------



## goredey

*Drongo*, про балетную школу просто жесть   
Я чуть с кресла не упал от смеха.


----------



## Drongo

*goredey*, Я сам тащился по самое не могу.

Товарищи мужчины, а вот скажите, если бы ваша половина вам на ДР подарила\заказала стриптиз. Вы бы обрадовались? Ну, какая была бы у вас реакция?


----------



## Mila

akoK написал(а):


> О, можно купить ей новый спиниг или железяку для компьютера и\или машины


Я, так понимаю, это подарок для себя любимого 



iskander-k написал(а):


> Женщины не ожидают , что мужчина способен выбрать и купить ей такую вещь самостоятельно


Да, это высший пилотаж 



goredey написал(а):


> честно говоря всё это так сложно.Захожу я магазин- так, девушка, да вы, повернитесь,еще,еще.Вот мне точно такой же размерчик нужен.Заверните.



Конечно, можно ошибиться, но начинать когда нибудь надо ( если есть желание)

Вам хочеться приобрести что-нибудь интимное? Тогда пеньюарчик,проще выбирать. . Например,




 


 


 




Выбор огромный да и ценовая политика не рвет крышу. Но зато искренне и со вкусом.

Плюс золотой ( или серебряный) брасет на руку.















И этим можно "попальцеваться" перед подругами:curtsey::girl_dance::tender:

Ну и естественно цветы.

Ну, в общем, заказ от нас всех вы приняли...


----------



## Drongo

Пеньюары это конечно шииик, на картинках даже не поймёшь, то он её украшает, то ли она его. Но смотрится классно.


----------



## goredey

*Mila*, а вот справа это что ?Браслет?


Mila написал(а):


> И этим можно "попальцеваться" перед подругами


Классное слово *папальцеваться*.Первый раз вижу в таком контексте.


----------



## Mila

goredey написал(а):


> Mila, а вот справа это что ?Браслет?


Да, он растягивается. Как звенья цепочки.


----------



## goredey

Drongo написал(а):


> Товарищи мужчины, а вот скажите, если бы ваша половина вам на ДР подарила\заказала стриптиз.


Вполне согласен


----------



## Drongo

Кто ж его пустит-то в тюрму?


----------



## Танюшик

akoK написал(а):


> вспомни, о чем жена рассказывала в последнее время? (шубки, машины, драгоценности).


Вот это очень верное замечание, потому что девушки часто пытаются намекнуть своему любимому, незадолго до ДР, что бы они хотели, только не прямо, а так, мол что то шубка постарела или: совсем к этому платью украшения не подходят. Только мужчины их не слушают.


> Drongo
> кулон лучше, проще и не сильно в деньгах можно напрячься, ведь дорогое колье стоит денег... А кулончик с камешком можно в самый раз.


Может и лучше, только вот если у девушки одна цепочка, а ей дарят третий кулон, который к этой цепочке вообще не подходит, это не совсем лучше. Другое дело, если кулон сразу с цепочкой подходящей купить.


> Если для компьютера, то тут важен комфорт, лучше широкий TFT монитор, с диагональю, где-то на 26'.


Вот тут полностью согласна.



> goredey, заходишь и спрашиваешь "шантэль" или "трибуна" есть? если есть, то нужен размер... узнать его можно по белью жены... посмотри обхват грудной клетки ну и какбы что украшать... тобишь обхават пишеться 70, или 75, или 80, или 85 и тд... а размер A, B, C, D - что по мужски является 1, 2, 3 или четвёртый размер, его тоже можно глянуть на уже имеющемся белье жены... вот и всё


Идея с красивым нижним бельём очень хороша. Только как бы продавец вам не старался помочь, подходящий бюстик купить будет сложно,даже зная все размеры, параметры и прочее. Из 10 бюстиков, абсолютно одинаковых по размеру подходит, как правило, не более 3-4. Я имею ввиду, чтобы подходил идеально, а не как-нибудь. А подарок должен быть, конечно идеальным. Были случаи в нашей практике, когда дорогущее бельё было привезено из-за границы специально для подарка, а, извините, женские прелести туда не поместились. Представляете какое у всех потом было настроение?
Мне кажется, что совет по поводу пеньюара более практичен. С определением его размера будет попроще.


----------



## Drongo

Танюшик написал(а):


> Идея с красивым нижним бельём очень хороша. Только как бы продавец вам не старался помочь, подходящий бюстик купить будет сложно,даже зная все размеры, параметры и прочее. Из 10 бюстиков, абсолютно одинаковых по размеру подходит, как правило, не более 3-4. Я имею ввиду, чтобы подходил идеально, а не как-нибудь. А подарок должен быть, конечно идеальным. Были случаи в нашей практике, когда дорогущее бельё было привезено из-за границы специально для подарка, а, извините, женские прелести туда не поместились.


Аааа, точно. :good2: И как это я сразу не подумал, тогда точно растроится...


Танюшик написал(а):


> мол что то шубка постарела или: совсем к этому платью украшения не подходят. Только мужчины их не слушают


Так кто ж летом шубку носит. )))) Не подходят украшения к _этому_ платью - одень то к которому подходят. 

Идеальный подарок. Дёшево и сердито - парео.  Главное всегда подойдёт. До пары можно бразильены.


----------



## Танюшик

Drongo написал(а):


> Цена памяти цветам, две недели, покуда в вазе стоять будут.


Вы не справедливы к женской памяти.
Я и сама очень практично отношусь к вещам и считаю, что лучше деньгами, чем букет за уйму баксов. И всё-же, и я люблю получать цветы, особенно, если это цветущие комнатные цветы. А вот про память, даже, если девушка будет помнить про букет не очень долго, то уж про то, что вы ей НЕ подарили цветы в день рождения, она будет помнить гораздо дольше!


> можно купить ей новый спиниг или железяку для компьютера и\или машины


Если этот спиннинг правильно и в романтической обстановке подарить, то и это может быть хорошим подарком, особенно, если девушке организовать романтичную рыбалку
Ну и по поводу турпутёвки: действительно хорошее путешествие стоит дорого. А недорогое не будет идеальным подарком.
Можно ещё как вариант рассмотреть абонемент в спа-салон, солярий, фитнесс-клуб и прочие заведения, где она смогла бы получить удовольствие, но сама жалела на это деньги.

_Добавлено через 4 минуты 34 секунды_


Drongo написал(а):


> Так кто ж летом шубку носит. )))) Не подходят украшения к этому платью - одень то к которому подходят.


Я же говорю, мужчины не слушают тонкие женские намёки.
Дело не во времени года,а в том, что она хочет получить НОВУЮ шубу и НОВОЕ подходящее украшение в день рождения.


----------



## Drongo

Танюшик написал(а):


> И всё-же, и я люблю получать цветы, особенно, если это цветущие комнатные цветы.


В вазах? Это ж ещё мороки сколько, нужно поливать их и ухаживать за ними.


Танюшик написал(а):


> А вот про память, даже, если девушка будет помнить про букет не очень долго, то уж про то, что вы ей НЕ подарили цветы в день рождения, она будет помнить гораздо дольше!


Слушай. Таки да. Согласен на 1000% добро быстрее забывается, а обиду помнишь усю оставшуюся жизнь. Куда ни кинь всюду клин.


Танюшик написал(а):


> Если этот спиннинг правильно и в романтической обстановке подарить


А если я не люблю рыбалку вообще?

Значит дарим так:

1. Цветы для отчётности
2. Бутылку коньячку для усиления эффекта
3. Говорим: "дорогая\милая\любимая, тыры-пыры, поздравляю с ля-ля-ля. Желаю бла-бла-бла"
4. Торжественно вручаем коробочку. А что в коробочке будет?
_________________________________________________

Ладно друзья, без шуток, как бы я сделал.

1-я часть марлезонского балета.

Купил бы заранее много шариков воздушных, ночью бы, тихоооонько прокрался бы в ванну, наполнил бы эти шарики специальным лёгким инертным газом, тихоооонько бы закинул эти шарики в комнату, ну, чтобы они были везде. Написать на шариках всё что её порадует. От С днём РОждения Name_Women до всяких ласкательных слов с использованием суфиксов "ич", "оч", "инь", "онь".

2-я часть - Пробуждение

И тут она радостная, кричит: "Ааааа, дорогой спасибо". А дальше она уже счастлива и готова на всё.

Вроде вариант?


----------



## Танюшик

Drongo написал(а):


> В вазах? Это ж ещё мороки сколько, нужно поливать их и ухаживать за ними.


Ага, посуду не будем дарить, потому что её мыть нужно, шубу не будем дарить, потому что её в химчистку сдавать нужно, а машину не будем дарит, потому что траты на бензин, ремонт и т. д.
Всё же лучше поливать, чем через 2 недели букет выбросить.



> А если я не люблю рыбалку вообще?


Насколько я поняла, подарок мы выбираем не тебе. 
Мне тоже раньше рыбалка не нравилась вообще, пока меня не свозили на романтическую рыбалку.
Я говорила о том, что очень важно то, КАК подарок будет преподнесён, если правильно и красиво, то и спиннинг сойдёт, а если же так, только для отчётности, без чувств, так и бриллианты покажутся не столь блестящими на подарке.


> Купил бы заранее много шариков воздушных, ночью бы, тихоооонько прокрался бы в ванну, наполнил бы эти шарики специальным лёгким инертным газом, тихоооонько бы закинул эти шарики в комнату, ну, чтобы они были везде. Написать на шариках всё что её порадует. От С днём РОждения Name_Women до всяких ласкательных слов с использованием суфиксов "ич", "оч", "инь", "онь".
> Вроде вариант?



По-моему великолепный вариант.:yes:


----------



## Drongo

Танюшик написал(а):


> Ага, посуду не будем дарить, потому что её мыть нужно, шубу не будем дарить, потому что её в химчистку сдавать нужно, а машину не будем дарит, потому что траты на бензин, ремонт и т. д.


Железная логика. :good2:


Танюшик написал(а):


> Насколько я поняла, подарок мы выбираем не тебе


Увлёкся малость. 


Танюшик написал(а):


> Мне тоже раньше рыбалка не нравилась вообще, пока меня не свозили на романтическую рыбалку.


А можно, как бы это так сказать? Пояснить что ли? Что происходит на романтической рыбалке? Рыбу ловить нужно по-любому или это только повод к прелюдии?


----------



## Танюшик

Drongo написал(а):


> А можно, как бы это так сказать? Пояснить что ли? Что происходит на романтической рыбалке? Рыбу ловить нужно по-любому или это только повод к прелюдии?


Можно, только уже не в этой теме
В хорошей компании, в приятной обстановке может понравиться всё-что угодно.


----------



## Drongo

Танюшик написал(а):


> В хорошей компании, в приятной обстановке может понравиться всё-что угодно


Красиво ушла от лобовой атаки. :good2: Так а если человек по натуре не рыбак, то удочки ему ж и не нужны? Можно выманить на шашлыки например.

Так, подожди, романтический вечер это что-то для двоих, а когда компания, то тут уже шум, гам, не до романтики. Ну, разве что все разбились по парам, устали от шумного дня и наслаждаются созерцанием костра, где-нибудь на берегу речки.


----------



## Танюшик

А я и говорю о романтическом, только не вечере, а скорее дне вдвоём. Никакой лишней компании, только природа, пение птиц, водоём, журчание воды, машина(что бы быстро свернуть лавочку, если что-то не понравиться и переместить в ресторан,например). Ну и конечно, удочки. Можно взять еду,напитки и прочее. Ну, что уж, мужчины сами не догадаетесь, как сделать так, что бы женщине рыбалка понравилась.


----------



## goredey

Танюшик написал(а):


> Ну, что уж, мужчины сами не догадаетесь, как сделать так, что бы женщине рыбалка понравилась.


Догадаемся И все-таки хоть никто не любит рыбалку, а все-равно всё к ней пришло


----------



## Drongo

Танюшик написал(а):


> Никакой лишней компании, только природа, пение птиц, водоём, журчание воды, машина


Машина? Я буду долго, гнать велосипед, в густом лесу его остановлю, нарву травы и постелю той девушке которую люблю. 

Вот и вся рыбалка.


----------



## Танюшик

goredey написал(а):


> Догадаемся
> 
> :yess:
> 
> И все-таки хоть никто не любит рыбалку,
> 
> Ну, не стоит так обобщать.
> 
> а все-равно всё к ней пришло


Изначально смысл был в том, что любой подарок можно преподнести красиво и он(подарок) покажется самым лучшим, как и тот, кто его преподнёс.

_Добавлено через 5 минут 39 секунд_


Drongo написал(а):


> Машина? Я буду долго, гнать велосипед, в густом лесу его остановлю, нарву травы и постелю той девушке которую люблю.


Это, кстати, тоже не плохой вариант.


----------



## Drongo

Танюшик написал(а):


> Это, кстати, тоже не плохой вариант


А *iolka* сказала никакой романтики.


----------



## zaq

Я, конечно, понимаю, что тема получила интересное развитие.
Но, может быть, это не будет нескромным, попросить автора рассказать чем же все закончилось. 
В общих чертах, разумеется.
И понравился ли таки выбранный подарок.


----------



## Танюшик

Drongo написал(а):


> А *iolka* сказала никакой романтики.


Конечно, ведь у каждого своё представление о прекрасном



> Но, может быть, это не будет нескромным, попросить автора рассказать чем же все закончилось.


Присоединяюсь. Хотя,наверное, ничего ещё не закончилось, ведь день рождения ещё не наступил.


----------



## Arbitr

Дорогая что тебе подарить
Дорогой я даже не знаю ну что нибудь,
Дорогая ну все же, что бы ты хотела??
Ну не знаю, подари мне что нибудь такое, чтоб я могла сказать, Вау! Лексус!!


----------



## Drongo

Хехе. :biggrin:


----------

